# Umbee cichlid and Ornatum cichlid



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to Charles, Perry and Gil. I'm back to keeping cichlids again. It's been 6 years now since I gave up on them. But now I'm back.

Finally cichlids have no issue in my tank compare before that they get killed.

Well got myself an UMBEE. Still fresh out of the bag. Will take more pics soon again. 









Bonus pics, update of ornatum. Thanks Charlse.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

very nice, umbees have to be one of the nicest aggressive cichlids out there and if im not mistaken ornatums are fairly rare.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> very nice, umbees have to be one of the nicest aggressive cichlids out there and if im not mistaken ornatums are fairly rare.


Yes the ornatum was just recently been described and I had a great deal with Charles. Umbees are aggressive and grow big as well.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your gonna get that "white cichlid" on Monday Earl?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Your gonna get that "white cichlid" on Monday Earl?


I think so and that RD at IPU maybe.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

why the sudden change into cichlids?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> why the sudden change into cichlids?


I miss keeping cichlids. I stopped keeping on 2006 but just wanna get some again. Also might hybridize them and make the ultimate new world cichlid, the "King-eL Cichlid".


----------

